# How Many Hav meals Feed a Day



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

:blabla:This would be a great poll question but did not see how to start one.

I thought it would be interesting to say how many meals a day you feed your Hav and the amount of kibble your dog eats. Any extra information would be helpful to others.

My two only eat one meal a day which consists of 1/3 cup kibble and usually a heaping teaspoon of canned or cooked meat mixed in. I have recently been combining Innova with either Evo or Orijen. Stuey is 2 1/2 years and weighs 12.2#. Sadie is 2 years old and is 13# at her highest. She seems to fluctuate from 12.6 to 13#

They were not consistenly eating the AM meal so I eliminated it.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I used to feed 2x's a day but as things got busy around here they are back to eating once a day. 

It is quite an event when feeding 5 dogs (2 Havs, 1 mix & 2 Paps) with the amount of add ins that I put in.

I put in 1/4 - 1/2 tsp Coconut oil & mix it with 3-4 tbsp of hot water to help melt the oil. I let it cool off some then I add in their supplements & 1-2 tsp of Honest Kitchen's Thrive. Then I add a spoonfull of tripe & mash it up. Mix everything together. Then mix whichever one's food as their are 2 different types/mixes. I have the Paps & mix on Wellness Small Breed/Solid Gold Wee Bits. The Havs are on Nature's Variety Instinct Chicken Meal/Orijen's Senior. 

Prior to feeding the Havs this mix of foods Sophie was up to 14 lbs as we thought she was pregnant. So all we managed to do was fatten her up 

She's now back to her svelte figure of 10.5 lbs


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I feed 2x a day, breakfast and dinner. With my 5 Havs I fill up 3 bowls, put it down and they all take turns gobbling it up till it's gone! I feed Wellness Whitefish and Potato. Jester eats prescription food, I offer it 2x a day, he usually only eats one of the meals.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry is getting 1/3 cup kibble with a 1/4 cup chopped up boiled chicken on it. He loves it. Twice a day.

Though, I am beginning to think the meal does not offer enough fat, as he races to eat the cat's food as well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine eat twice a day. They get 1/4 cup of Merrick BG Buffalo kibble with a heaping teaspoon of Merrick BG Turkey or Chicken. For the morning meal I add in 1/2 teaspoon of fish oil and 1/4 teaspoon of Vitamin B. Both meals we add 1/4 teaspoon of probiotic powder. The eat every bit and still go crazy for treats during the day. 

Scooter weighs 9 pounds at 1 year 4 months and Murphy is around 7 pounds at 7 months.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is 9 months & 11 lbs.

What time are you all feeding the one meal? 

Dexter is eating two meals. 1/3cup of stew (chicken or deer) and 1/4 cup kibble ("Taste of the Wild" Venison/Bison).

Thinking about cutting the morning meal a little since he does not eat it all.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I feed just in the mornings and each dog gets a different amount, depending on their weight and energy level. I can't free feed as my chow hound gets too fat! I'd guess that the average amount is 6 ounces for the bigger eaters and 4 or 5 oz for the smaller kids. I feed all the dogs Eagle Pack Holistic chicken.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I put one cup each in two bowls and free feed. There's usually food left over. My guys graze all day. I use Fromms Duck & Sweet Potato Dry Dog Food.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Riley eats 2X a day. In the morning he gets about 2 oz nuked chicken or lean beef chopped up in the processor with angel eyes powder. (Only way he'll eat it) In the evening he gets 1/3 a can of Ziwi Peak or 1/4 cup Wellness Adult mini bites. He's going to the vets this morning for his annual checkup...so we'll see how he's doing weight-wise. I think he's about 12 lbs.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Toby is 4 months, 7lbs. He eats 2x a day, at 6:00am and 4:00pm. He gets 1/3 cup Solid Gold puppy kibble. He gets 2-3 freeze dried liver treats a day. I put the bowl down at feeding and give him 15 minutes, then take it up. Like clockwork, he will poop 15 minutes later!

On occasion, he will get scrambled eggs and LOVES them.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I having been feeding Racquet three times a day and now trying to eliminate his lunch which is very difficult. He has a sensitive tummy and that is why I put him on 1/3 c three times per day plus treats. He is a giant hav, about 22 pounds, (not fat can feel his ribs) 

Anyone else who has a large hav eating this much?

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Rico weighs in at 19 and eats about 2/3 cups a day, plus treats.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm embarrassed to say I give the boys each almost a cup of food twice a day. Milo is still trim but Bailey is getting to be a blimp. I have to cut back and I have to switch them off the Fromm's Gold. None of the dogs eat it with any enthusiasm any more. Any suggestions about what I can switch them to that would be good for them?

In terms of how much they actually eat, I'm not sure because the bigger dogs could be eating quite a bit of their food as well. I just cut back on their food as well from two cups each twice a day to one and a half in the morning and one at night.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, on a good day django will eat 1/4 cup california natural kibble 2x a day. lately he's been eating only 1/4 a day. thought about free feeding.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I feed mine twice a day. The Hav's get a heaping 1/3 cup Fromm's kibble each and Marley is 12.5 pounds and 16 months and Rufus is 15.5 and 2 years old. (That's 2/3 cup total for the day each) They get a milkbone after 1st morning potties and about 5 Charlie Bears if I need to go into town and leave them home. They usually get a flossie or some other type chews a couple times a week.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper gets fed twice a day. 1/4 cup of Solid Gold Wee Bits each meal, plus Tiny Tot treats here & there. I have to admit that he also gets a pinch of my food on occasion. He weighs about 14 lbs & looks trim & healthy.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My girls eat 2 times a day, working on transition to home made raw. If i survive it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My dogs are all fed individually so I can monitor who is eating how much. With multiple dogs, it is important to know if one of them quits eating for several days on end... or if one is needing a lot more food than the others.

I still offer meals twice a day (more for my own schedule than theirs) and it is about 1/3 cup of the Fromm Family Foods. The older girls rarely eat twice, but it is there if they want it. Piaget is a full grown male, who is a bit more active, and gets a heaping serving. He does prefer to munch at both mealtimes, but doesn't finish both servings.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> He does prefer to munch at both mealtimes, but doesn't finish both servings.


I'm glad to hear, you're feeding similar to me! What I feed seems right for them, but then I looked at the bag and it was saying I should be feeding more! I think my kids must all be part piggy. Mine don't ever leave a crumb...except my foster dog who is 12. The younger ones eat all of theirs and then lick each others bowls like their mama starves them!


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I used to feed 1/4 cup of Innova or Artemis kibble twice a day so 1/2 cup a day with canned food added. I am now down to 1/3 and have more recently been mixing Innova w/Evo or Orijen and still add canned. It seems most Hav's seem to eat more per day than mine.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I feed twice a day. They love their food and look forward to every meal. 
Both meals include 2 raw nuggets each and I free feed Solid Gold Wee Bits kibble.


----------

